# Sara Sampaio - Alberta Ferretti FW 2017 Fashion Show in Milan - Feb 22, 2017 (x13)



## beachkini (24 Feb. 2017)

(13 Dateien, 12.580.719 Bytes = 11,100 MiB)


----------



## Voyeurfriend (24 Feb. 2017)

Sara ist grossartig!!!


----------



## ass20 (24 Feb. 2017)

Thanks so much for Sara


----------



## MetalFan (25 Feb. 2017)

Sehr schön!  :thx:


----------



## madhatter (5 Sep. 2017)

why is this not street fashion?


----------

